# Johnson City, TN - LH black male



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12576946









* Washington County/Johnson City Animal Control Ctr
* Johnson City, TN
* 423-926-8769

More About BLACKIE
Female dogs are 75.00. Male dogs are 65.00. This pays for their spay or neuter. If they are already spayed or neutered, they are only 20.00! For more information please contact the shelter with the pet's name, ID number and a description. We are open daily (including weekends) from noon to 5 pm.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow-he is beautiful.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Not sure what he is but WOWZA!! He is one gorgeous dog.


----------



## windwych (Mar 20, 2007)

just met someone yesterday who asked if there were any coated dogs for adoption...she works with the local SPCA here on Cape Cod...hope she contacts me!!!
Dawn


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Johnson City, TN - Blackie LH male*

BUMP


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Johnson City, TN - Blackie LH male*

Just heard about him. (Thanks, Amy!) Will try to check on him tomorrow, if my schedule allows.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Johnson City, TN - Blackie LH male*

Blackie is gorgeous - Bump!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Johnson City, TN - Blackie LH male*








Wowza is right.

What a looker. if my house was not over full!


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Johnson City, TN - Blackie LH male*

He's a beauty, with good temperament, but right now is skinny, with thin coat, and slight kennel cough (day 2 or 3 of treatment). A shelter employee is taking special care of him, and was walking him when I arrived. I'll say more, and post pics, if the interested rescue doesn't take him.


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Johnson City, TN - Blackie LH male*

BTW, he looks and acts very German to me, rather than Belgian, despite that long black coat. (He's listed as a Belgian Shepherd at the shelter.)


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Johnson City, TN - Blackie LH male*

tncurt, trying to send you a pm, you are over the limit.


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Johnson City, TN - Blackie LH male*

Sorry 'bout that. I fixed it, so should be able to receive PMs now. Thanks!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Johnson City, TN - Blackie LH male*

bump


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Johnson City, TN - Blackie LH male*

This nice boy is safe. Thanks VGSR! (and others who helped or offered to)


----------

